# top 10 thigs men understand about women



## johnnyreb (Dec 15, 2005)

The Top Ten Things Men Understand About Women

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 16, 2005)

CH you missed the most important one. . .

If Mama ain't happy-nobody's happy!!!  8) I'm pretty sure EVERY married man understands that one!


----------

